# The Meg ( August 10, 2018)



## Saishin (Feb 11, 2018)

_*
The Meg*_ is an upcoming American    directed by  and written by Dean Georgaris. In the film, a deep sea submarine is attacked by a  shark, thought to be extinct. With the ship disabled at the bottom of the sea, a rescue diver and oceanographer must quickly work to rescue the crew. It is based on the 1997  book  by . The film stars , , , , , , , and . The film will be released by  in  and  on August 10, 2018.

*Plot*
A former Naval captain and expert diver Jonas Taylor is recruited for a deep-sea mission to rescue Chinese scientists under attack from the 70-foot white shark .

*Production*
On June 3, 2015, _The Tracking Board_ confirmed that  had picked up the rights to the long-awaited film _Meg_ scripted by different writers, latest provided draft by Dean Georgaris. and Belle Avery would produce the film.It is based on the 1997  book  by . The project was first set up at Disney in 1997.On June 16, 2015, _Variety_ revealed that WB was in talks with  to direct the film about an ancient shark threatening the California coast and two men who team-up to neutralize the shark.Wilson would produce through Maeday Productions and Avery through Apelles Entertainment, while Gravity Pictures would also co-produce and co-finance the film and distribute the film in China.On March 3, 2016, it was announced that  was in talks with the studio to direct the film, while  would also produce the film.

On April 14, 2016,  confirmed that  had signed on to star in the film as a former Naval captain and expert diver who is recruited to undertake a deep-sea mission to rescue Chinese scientists under attack from the 70-foot shark named _Carcharodon megalodon_.On August 2, 2016, Variety confirmed that  had been cast in the film for the female lead role,next day  was cast as Jaxx, a kick-ass engineering genius and the member of the marine research team.On August 18, 2016, it was reported that  had joined the film to play Jack Morris, a tech billionaire who funds the underwater observation program.On September 16, 2016, _Deadline_ reported that  had taken the role of the Operations Chief aboard the ship, Mana One.On September 20, 2016,  was also cast in the film.

 on the film began on October 13, 2016 in West Auckland, New Zealand.Principal photography ended on January 11th, 2017.

*Release*
_Meg_'s theatrical premiere will be in China in February 2018.It was scheduled to be released by  in the United States on March 2, 2018 until the release date was pushed to August 10, 2018.It will be released in 3D and IMAX 3D.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Glued (Feb 11, 2018)

Well, this could be fun.

I remember reading one of John Alten's novels when I was younger.


----------



## Ishmael (Feb 11, 2018)

I have high hopes for this.


----------



## Aeternus (Feb 12, 2018)

Sounds like something that could be fun enough.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 12, 2018)

I wish they change the title to something more interesting. I mean, wtf? The Meg? I thought it was about a nutmeg or something at first

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Saishin (Feb 12, 2018)

Trailer to be released next month.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 12, 2018)

Was wondering when a thread for this film was going to be made.   Looking towards to watching the trailer for it next month but isn't the film going to be shown in China this month so no trailer for it sooner.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 12, 2018)

Yeah the title sucks, but the concept and cast have me intrigued. Hope it's fun.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 13, 2018)

Read the book. It's basically your typical monster movie. But if Directed well enough it could be good.


----------



## Saishin (Feb 14, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Was wondering when a thread for this film was going to be made.   Looking towards to watching the trailer for it next month but isn't the film going to be shown in China this month so no trailer for it sooner.


I couldn't find anything in chinese,it seems this movie is covered in secrecy


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 14, 2018)

It's possible that the information hasn't been updated. The Chinese release date was taken from wikipedia, right?


----------



## Saishin (Feb 15, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> It's possible that the information hasn't been updated. The Chinese release date was taken from wikipedia, right?


Yes


----------



## Fang (Feb 15, 2018)

I've read all the books save the latest one, Steven Alten is pretty good so here's hoping they don't fuck this up.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 15, 2018)

Fang said:


> I've read all the books save the latest one, Steven Alten is pretty good so here's hoping they don't fuck this up.



When has director Jon Turtletaub ever let us down?

Besides...you know, with most of his movies...


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 15, 2018)

Man I thought this was about Meg from Family Guy somehow  


A shark horror with Statham,  that sounds weird as hell, but I love shark shit, and Statham shit, so fuck it. I'm down.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 15, 2018)

Wouldn't it be funny if it turned out to be an Asylum Production and it aired on the Scyfy channel?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 15, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> Wouldn't it be funny if it turned out to be an Asylum Production and it aired on the Scyfy channel?



Well I think SyFy will be airing the sequel to Deep Blue Sea.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 15, 2018)

Oh yeah...I forgot about that.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 20, 2018)

The synopsis sounds like a Syfy movie.



Jake CENA said:


> I wish they change the title to something more interesting. I mean, wtf? The Meg? I thought it was about a nutmeg or something at first





White Wolf said:


> Man I thought this was about Meg from Family Guy somehow



I was with White Wolf.


----------



## Saishin (Mar 14, 2018)

@Swarmy you should check out this movie


----------



## Ashi (Mar 14, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> I wish they change the title to something more interesting. I mean, wtf? The Meg? I thought it was about a nutmeg or something at first


I thought it was about Megan Griffin from Family Guy

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 9, 2018)




----------



## Fang (Apr 9, 2018)

Beyond hyped and hope the movie does well enough that the rest of the series gets adapted


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 9, 2018)

That trailer was pretty bad-ass...


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 10, 2018)

That was a good trailer. Definitely gonna keep an eye out for it.

The posters are great as well.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Saishin (Apr 10, 2018)

Hopefully will be a good movie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Xel (Apr 10, 2018)

The deep sea parts of the trailer look cool, but the beach/yacht attacks... meh.

I'd love a nice deep sea monster movie


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 10, 2018)

Wait this is a series so like they don’t kill the shark in the end?


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 10, 2018)

Huey Freeman said:


> Wait this is a series so like they don’t kill the shark in the end?



From what I understand- and I'm going to put this in spoilers, but I don't know the answer to your question, so this is more speculation than spoiling 
*Spoiler*: __ 



There ends up being more than one, although I haven't read the series. It's possible this one dies and another appears in the sequel, or it's also possible that it's a twist in the first one, where they have to contend with multiple sharks. I know in one of the sequels, there are two Megs and they actually battle other prehistoric monsters.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 10, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> From what I understand- and I'm going to put this in spoilers, but I don't know the answer to your question, so this is more speculation than spoiling
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



after reading the summary to the books, it looks like there’s a whole prehistoric ocean below ours where the books keep going back to, the sequels are centered around the first shark daughter and her kids.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 10, 2018)

I am going to be very disappointed if Mecha Shark does not appear in this potential franchise.


----------



## Xel (Apr 11, 2018)

Huey Freeman said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> after reading the summary to the books, it looks like there’s a whole prehistoric ocean below ours



That sounds so awesome


----------



## Glued (Apr 11, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> I am going to be very disappointed if Mecha Shark does not appear in this potential franchise.



Who needs mecha shark when you have a giant water-breathing liopleurodon. I'm not even joking. This happened in the book series.


----------



## James Bond (Apr 11, 2018)

Shut up Meg


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 11, 2018)

Ben Grimm said:


> Who needs mecha shark when you have a giant water-breathing liopleurodon. I'm not even joking. This happened in the book series.


At lease Pacific Rim got it right 1) build Mechs to battle giant monsters 2) kill them. The book is filled with idiots trying to capture and failing these creatures.


----------



## The World (Apr 11, 2018)

oh my god the blatant attempt at appeasing the chinese market


----------



## Glued (Apr 11, 2018)

The World said:


> oh my god the blatant attempt at appeasing the chinese market



Huh? Jonas Taylor married Maggie Tanaka and later Terry Tanaka in the books.


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 11, 2018)

ahh a shark movie with the chienese as the target audience. What an absolute madman! They really arent hidding it anymore, they are desperate for them chienese bucks!


----------



## Glued (Apr 11, 2018)

How exactly are they going for the chinese crowd?

Jonas, the main protagonist was married to two separate asian women.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 11, 2018)

Ben Grimm said:


> How exactly are they going for the chinese crowd?
> 
> Jonas, the main protagonist was married to two separate asian women.



He doesn't know it's a Chinese-American co-production.


----------



## Saishin (Apr 11, 2018)

In Italy the title for the movie is Shark-Il primo squalo (The first shark)


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 11, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> He doesn't know it's a* Chinese-American* co-production.


In a few words - we wants those chinese bucks - just like pacific rim 2.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 11, 2018)

Suigetsu said:


> In a few words - we wants those chinese bucks - just like pacific rim 2.



Well, if it's a Chinese co-production, then...yeah, that's kind of obvious. I assume most Chinese productions want 'those Chinese bucks'...

Also, Legendary Entertainment- the studio behind Pacific Rim 2- is owned by a Chinese Company. 

These deals work both ways. American studios are trying to cash in on the Chinese Box Office, Chinese studios are trying to cash in on the American Box Office.


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 11, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> Well, if it's a Chinese co-production, then...yeah, that's kind of obvious. I assume most Chinese productions want 'those Chinese bucks'...
> 
> Also, Legendary Entertainment- the studio behind Pacific Rim 2- is owned by a Chinese Company.
> 
> These deals work both ways. American studios are trying to cash in on the Chinese Box Office, Chinese studios are trying to cash in on the American Box Office.



And look how well those have flopped.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 11, 2018)

Suigetsu said:


> And look how well those have flopped.



Not denying that. As far as I know, the only real major co-production I can think of that has been a success was "Kong: Skull Island"...and even that downplayed the Chinese side of things. But I think they figure they'll eventually strike gold if they keep trying. 

Some attempts, like "Dragon Blade" or "Skip Trace", do well in China but not here. I'm not sure if any have been big over here, but not over there.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 12, 2018)

this looks more than good enough for me .. and u cant be picky about giant shark movies

day 1


also they should cross-over this, Rampage and Fast & Furious verses

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Apr 13, 2018)

Suigetsu said:


> And look how well those have flopped.


Do you think major American movies feel American?


----------



## The World (Apr 13, 2018)

Americans aren't going to the movie theaters anymore. Just staying home for Netflix and chill.

Now Hollywood needs that Ching chong MO-NEY


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 16, 2018)

The World said:


> Americans aren't going to the movie theaters anymore. Just staying home for Netflix and chill.
> 
> Now Hollywood needs that Ching chong MO-NEY



Cant believe I would ever agree with you on the netflix part.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 17, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Saishin (May 13, 2018)




----------



## Suigetsu (May 17, 2018)

The Kamal Haasan Crazy Hour said:


> Do you think major American movies feel American?


Did you ever watched team america?


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (May 18, 2018)

Suigetsu said:


> Did you ever watched team america?


That's from more than 10 years ago.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 18, 2018)

The Kamal Haasan Crazy Hour said:


> Do you think major American movies feel American?



Question, how does an American movie 'feel American'?


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (May 18, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> Question, how does an American movie 'feel American'?


Not bland compared to bland movies from other countries, features places, organizations, cultural habits that are somewhat uniquely American.


The closest i could come up after 2 minutes of thinking about it.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 18, 2018)

The Kamal Haasan Crazy Hour said:


> Not bland compared to bland movies from other countries, features places, organizations, cultural habits that are somewhat uniquely American.
> 
> 
> The closest i could come up after 2 minutes of thinking about it.



"Not bland compared to bland movies from other countries" is an interesting statement because most countries have modeled their formulas, styles and general cinematic expression after Hollywood...which had borrowed most of its formulas, styles and general cinematic expression after other countries like Japan, Germany, France, Russia, etc. 

I see landmarks and oraganizations-through product placement- in nearly every other movie. What are some cultural habits you can think of? Here is something that's kind of amusing- Diversity and representation is more of an American issue, so alot of these "SJW" things you complain about are 'somewhat uniquely American'.  

To be honest, the only kinds of movies that I think are 'uniquely American' are certain genre flicks, like westerns and maybe gangster films (admittedly, I don't know if the rest of the world had our stereotypical gangster elements). I guess some African American based films like "Get Out" are 'uniquely American' too. America is otherwise too diverse, in contrast to...lets say China, where the Government won't let them do much else than what they allow.  

So I don't really get your point. What are some good examples of 'uniquely American' movies, preferably ones where the genre itself isn't uniquely American?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Suigetsu (May 20, 2018)

The Kamal Haasan Crazy Hour said:


> Not bland compared to bland movies from other countries, features places, organizations, cultural habits that are somewhat uniquely American.
> 
> 
> The closest i could come up after 2 minutes of thinking about it.


Believe it or not, budget and technology. Usually hollywood studios get to have this since all those elements are concentrated in cali.



The Kamal Haasan Crazy Hour said:


> That's from more than 10 years ago.


It is still a good example, at least people back then still had a sense of humor.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 20, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 13, 2018)

New posters.


*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fang (Jul 13, 2018)

At least they aren't shying away from intentionally satiring Jaws. I wonder if the movie's intro/prologue will play out like in the first Meg novel with Meg killing and eating a T-Rex.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 13, 2018)

there is an actual novel about this? How can someone even take this serious?


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 13, 2018)

Suigetsu said:


> there is an actual novel about this? How can someone even take this serious?



Maybe it doesn't take it seriously?

The biggest obstacle "Meg" has right now is that the scyfy channel and the Asylum have pretty much ruined the concept. The book was written in 1997, before there became a genre of 'no budgeted giant sharks', so it probably would've been easier to scare audiences using a Megalodon back then. But now we live in a world of "Shark Attack 3". 



...So it's a tougher sell...


----------



## Fang (Jul 13, 2018)

Suigetsu said:


> there is an actual novel about this? How can someone even take this serious?



The movie is based off the first book of Steve Alten's Meg series. Its basically Waterworld: Jurassic Park, the later novels at the first one introduce more ancient sea creatures. Its fun in a very campy way.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 13, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> Maybe it doesn't take it seriously?
> 
> The biggest obstacle "Meg" has right now is that the scyfy channel and the Asylum have pretty much ruined the concept. The book was written in 1997


Dropped
Shit sci fi b movies and pulp fuction existed way before that. The whole concept became cheap crack as soon as the executives tried to do it a formula for a quick buck. The quality began to go down and it started to become so cheesy that people stopped taking it seriously.

Look how it went from a smart detective story - jaws - that was a tribute to moby dick into literal crap.

Ahh shark attack, the deaths in that movie are top notch even to this day.


----------



## Fang (Jul 13, 2018)

What


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 13, 2018)

Suigetsu said:


> Dropped
> Shit sci fi b movies and pulp fuction existed way before that. The whole concept became cheap crack as soon as the executives tried to do it a formula for a quick buck. The quality began to go down and it started to become so cheesy that people stopped taking it seriously.
> 
> Look how it went from a smart detective story - jaws - that was a tribute to moby dick into literal crap.
> ...



Obviously they've always been around...Remember that you are talking to the shiller of Carnosaur...it's just that they didn't have the same kind of prominence that they do now. Sharknado nearly became mainstream and at one point, there was talk of releasing "Mega Shark Vs Giant Octopus" in theaters. That's what people think of when they think of shark movies...sadly...

I hope "Meg" proves the doubters wrong, but I struggle with being optimistic. Yet I'll still be there opening week.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 13, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> Obviously they've always been around...Remember that you are talking to the shiller of Carnosaur...it's just that they didn't have the same kind of prominence that they do now. Sharknado nearly became mainstream and at one point, there was talk of releasing "Mega Shark Vs Giant Octopus" in theaters. That's what people think of when they think of shark movies...sadly...
> 
> I hope "Meg" proves the doubters wrong, but I struggle with being optimistic. Yet I'll still be there opening week.



shark movies topped at jaws, everything from then on was beating a dead horse and trying to turn animals into monsters.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 13, 2018)

Suigetsu said:


> shark movies topped at jaws, everything from then on was beating a dead horse and trying to turn animals into monsters.



For once, I agree with you. I can't think of a single great shark movie since then...


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 13, 2018)

I'm watching since I'm a fan of the creature feature.  True nothing will ever top JAWS but at least there have been some guilty pleasures to have come out of those trying to copy the genre.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 13, 2018)

There have been a few decent shark films, I guess. I remember enjoying "Deep Blue Sea" when it came out, but I haven't seen it for years and don't know if it has held up. It's on netflix right now, so maybe I'll check it out sometime. "Shark Night" was actually OK for what it was. "Bait" (I think this was the title) had a novel concept of a tsunami trapping people in a supermarket...with some sharks...I don't remember the move very well despite having only seen it a few years prior, but I remember thinking it was aight at the time. "Jaws 2" is also usually considered decent, although I prefer "Jaws 3". 

"Open Water" has its fans, but I thought it was kind of boring. "The Shallows" was also OK, although I wasn't too impressed with "47 meters Down". 

I'm hoping "Meg" is at least OK, entertaining enough to be worth watching once. If I regret seeing it in theaters, it fucked up. If I want to see it again, then good job!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 13, 2018)

Deep Blue Sea, Bait, and Jaws 3 have been guilty pleasure favorites of mine.  DBS because they went with Makos instead of Great Whites.  Bait because they kept the Great Whites under 20 ft in size.  I think both were 12 ft in the film.   Jaws 3D because I have the blu ray that utilizes the 3D effect but also because how absurd the size of the shark is.


----------



## Ishmael (Jul 13, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> 47 meters Down"



Pure ass.


----------



## Ishmael (Jul 13, 2018)

I'll just say this its sad but most of my memorable shark flicks come from syfy


----------



## Fang (Jul 13, 2018)

Suigetsu said:


> shark movies topped at jaws, everything from then on was beating a dead horse and trying to turn animals into monsters.



Except this is nothing like Jaws outside of it being a big shark eating people.


----------



## Saishin (Jul 22, 2018)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> New posters.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


The Meg has got the best posters for a movie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 22, 2018)

Fang said:


> Except this is nothing like Jaws outside of it being a big shark eating people.



It's strange seeing you sound so positive about something, lol.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 24, 2018)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> New posters.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


They are not even hidding it.


----------



## GhibliFox (Jul 29, 2018)

It looks interesting, I'd like to see it soon!


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 29, 2018)

The one thing about this movie is that regardless of whether it's good or bad, I'm still looking forward to it. We need some big budgeted shark movies every once in awhile.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Jul 31, 2018)

Almost missed this movie due to the title.
Seriously thought it would be a beach centered romantic comedy because of it.

Anyway this seems like a fun campy movie.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 5, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Aug 5, 2018)

Poor pupper


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 10, 2018)

I HAVE SEEN IT!

"The Meg" was alright, being fun enough that I don't regret the experience, but not being so fun that I think I would watch it again. The cast all look like they're enjoying themselves and play off of each-other well. Jason Statham is as cool as always and for the first time in forever, I actually found the kid more adorable than annoying. The special effects were usually pretty good and there were segments that I thought were thrilling. I smiled at all those references to "Jaws", primarily because at that point, the movie only desires to wink knowingly at the audience. 

But I still left the theater feeling a little underwhelmed. Going into this, I wasn't actually hostile towards the PG-13 rating like a lot of people were, as I felt Megalodon's are so big that they would likely swallow someone whole instead of biting their heads off...but the beach attack really felt like it could've borrowed some of the plasma from "Piranha (2010)". This was the only time I felt like the movie was restricted, so some of the edits made it difficult to keep track of what was happening and it would suddenly cut away every time it looked like the shark might chomp someone. "The Meg" is pretty hokey and silly and dumb, but as someone who thinks "Jaws" is the greatest movie of all time, I still think it's nice to see a big budgeted shark thriller. 

6/10

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Aug 10, 2018)

Just saw the movie, just a big budget version of a SyFy movie.  It was fun though.  Was Toshi the guy who played Hiro in Heroes?

Glad Pippin the Pupper survived, that was the only cast member I didn't want to die.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Aug 12, 2018)

Southern Poverty Law Center


----------



## Mider T (Aug 12, 2018)

Looks like all of this campaigning is working out.


----------



## Fang (Aug 12, 2018)

Movie definitely deviates in a several ways from the novel but I get why the changes were made.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 12, 2018)

I was a little surprised/disappointed that they didn't have the movie open with a Meg eating a T-Rex. It seems like an easy way to take a shot at the "Jurassic World" movies (a potential rival franchise). Movies don't do that enough anymore. I remember when "Orca" boldly had its titular killer whale pwn a great white shark to send a challenge to "Jaws", who responded with its great white shark slaughtering a killer whale in "Jaws 2". To add insult to injury, it was off-screen.

The only equivalent we get these days is the MCU seemingly dropping trailers whenever the DCU is vulnerable, to either kill its momentum or kick them while they're down. 

Plus, who wouldn't want to see a 'Meg Vs T-Rex' battle? Then again, that might make the remainder of the movie seem 'meh', as even Jason Statham can't top a T-Rex...


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 13, 2018)

I must ask, why do Americans shorten words so often?

Is "megalodon" too complicated for their lil' brains?



PlacidSanity said:


> Deep Blue Sea, Bait, and Jaws 3 have been guilty pleasure favorites of mine.  *DBS because they went with Makos* instead of Great Whites.  Bait because they kept the Great Whites under 20 ft in size.



Are you sure about that? Makos are pretty small.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 13, 2018)

Saw the film this past week end.  Really enjoyed what I saw, was pretty much the popcorn flick I'd expect.  A definite purchase for me when it comes out on home media.  Really hoping it does well in theaters so more chances for retail exclusives when it comes out on Blu Ray,



Luiz said:


> I must ask, why do Americans shorten words so often?
> 
> Is "megalodon" too complicated for their lil' brains?
> 
> ...



True but in the DBS plot, those makos were genetically enhanced so they were not their regular size.  Plus I was surprise the film went with the mako instead of the great white but I did appreciate the diversity of species used.   Trying to remember how many times a bull, tiger, or hammerhead were utilized in a film.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 13, 2018)

Luiz said:


> I must ask, why do Americans shorten words so often?
> 
> Is "megalodon" too complicated for their lil' brains?


The first person to use the term in the film was Statham


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 13, 2018)

Mider T said:


> The first person to use the term in the film was Statham



Technically, the first person to use it was the director or whoever chose that name.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 13, 2018)

Luiz said:


> Technically, the first person to use it was the director or whoever chose that name.


Author but yeah.  Probably because Megalodon is a mouthful.


----------



## Suigetsu (Aug 13, 2018)

is the dog swimming some sort of pun on something?


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 13, 2018)

Suigetsu said:


> is the dog swimming some sort of pun on something?



It's a scene from the movie...sort of...


----------



## Mider T (Aug 13, 2018)

Suigetsu said:


> is the dog swimming some sort of pun on something?


What play on words would it be?


----------



## Suigetsu (Aug 13, 2018)

so how many megalodons are in this movie?


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 13, 2018)

This was from a novel??


----------



## Mider T (Aug 14, 2018)

Suigetsu said:


> so how many megalodons are in this movie?



*Spoiler*: __ 



2


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 14, 2018)

Deep Blue Sea still is the best shark movie.


----------



## Suigetsu (Aug 14, 2018)

Luiz said:


> Deep Blue Sea still is the best shark movie.


Not JAWS?


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 14, 2018)

Luiz said:


> Deep Blue Sea still is the best shark movie.





Suigetsu said:


> Not JAWS?



For once, I have to agree with Suigetsu...

"Deep Blue Sea" is fun and all, but it's not worthy of carrying Jaws' jockstrap. It's barely worthy of carrying Jaws 2's jockstrap.


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 14, 2018)

Suigetsu said:


> Not JAWS?



Dude, I don't watch monster movies for the plot and the special effects play a huge role in this kind of thing.


----------



## Suigetsu (Aug 14, 2018)

Luiz said:


> Dude, I don't watch monster movies for the plot and the special effects play a huge role in this kind of thing.


Jaws its not just a monster movie, it's an actually good thriller. Have you never seen it before?

BTW You are from Brasil right? do you live near the beach?


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 14, 2018)

Luiz said:


> Dude, I don't watch monster movies for the plot and the special effects play a huge role in this kind of thing.



Have you watched "Deep Blue Sea" in the past few years? I watched it again the other night and the special effects have aged poorly. The CGI looks bad, the sizes of the sharks were inconsistent to hilarious proportions. When Thomas Jane is riding the shark near the end, its fin looks about as big as he is. But when the Safron Burrows is being stalked, the entire shark is able to remain hidden in WAIST DEEP water.

"Jaws" has some awkward special effects too, but it doesn't rub your face in them. Instead, it remains an off-screen presence most of the time and they end up building a lot more suspense because of it.


----------



## Glued (Aug 14, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> This was from a novel??



Yes, and they were cheesy.


----------



## Crying Wolf (Aug 15, 2018)

Am I the only one who wants to add lines from Meg Griffiin to all of the scenes when the megalodon is on screen?


----------



## BaneBustingEllesHatchery (Aug 15, 2018)

Albeit biased, as a big fan of Jason Staham and several of the action movies he has done in the past, I have this movie on the list to be seen. 
Comparing such films to the iconic JAWS, hmm, that is certainly tough, JAWS being the staple of shark movies in a sense. Of course, this won't be anything like all of those senseless Sharknado movies or other B-List films i can't recall.


----------



## Fang (Aug 15, 2018)

Luiz said:


> I must ask, why do Americans shorten words so often?
> 
> Is "megalodon" too complicated for their lil' brains?



Who the hell goes out of their way to say something formally when shorthanding it is easier? And lol at thinking us Americans are alone in doing that sort of thing.

Anyway just gonna go over some major differences between the novel vs film version:

- Jonas and Mac were Americans, not Brits
- Jonas' ex- wife's name was Maggie and she was a news reporter who was cheating on him behind his back and one of the side antagonists in the first novel
- Masao, Terry, and DJ Tanaka were all Japanese; not Chinese for the first two and DJ was not a black guy
- Terry aka Suyin did not have a child/daughter in the first story, at the end of the first book, she marries Jonas and they have a son and daughter who become protagonists in the next parts of the iterations of the story
- Jonas' wife Maggie is killed by the second Meg, the larger female, after she gets in a shark cage while with Buddy and his film crew trying to get exclusive shots of the killer shark
- Major differences with Dr. Heller's character; while at first it parallels almost exactly how his character in the novel is, he never has an about face or forgives Jonas, he and his brother are killed by the Meg after it takes out an old recommissioned USN nuclear submarine near the climax of the novel
- Jax's character doesn't exist in the novel
- Hiro's character doesn't exist in the novel
- DJ's character was completely changed
- The billionaire guy is a mishmash of different characters, aspects of Buddy, Masao, and Ben Singer (antagonist from the second novel) rolled together into one
- Mac was also not a brown British Pakistani/Indian guy, he was an absolutely batshit insane ex-Marine or Navy Seal who served in the Vietnam war
- The Megs were changed from being glowing albinos who were nearly blind to having the same coloration similar to Great Whites and Mako sharks; this was done under Steve Alten's permission because he admitted in a tweet that as albinos, the CGI for their models was horrendous
- 
*Spoiler*: __ 



The main Megalodon, the female one that feeds on the corpse of its smaller male mate, is killed by Jonas shoving his submersible down its gullet then destroying its guts and cutting its heart out and barely surviving its crashing corpse from crushing him by swimming out of its gilles, in the film, she has her belly sliced open, attracting swarms of smaller sharks to fed on her after Jonas also stabs her eye and brain. This made particularly no sense given it was established in the novels, even the horniest and largest of Great Whites were absolutely terrorized by a Meg's presence being within miles of her and all the smaller modern sharks constantly trailing her safely in far distances even when she was in estrus, and especially given her "denticles" were tough and sharp enough to slice apart the armor of a nuclear powered military grade submarine.



- 
*Spoiler*: __ 



The female Meg also gave birth to three pups near the tail end of the story, the largest and biggest one was captured by Jonas and Mac alive and kept in their lagoon that Masao Tanaka created as a shelter for whales, the second one was recongized as a "primal" enemy by a transient group of killer whales and beaten to death, the third one was killed by its own mother.


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 15, 2018)

Fang said:


> Who the hell goes out of their way to say something formally when shorthanding it is easier? And lol at thinking us Americans are alone in doing that sort of thing.



What you call formal, I just call saying the actual word.


----------



## Fang (Aug 15, 2018)

Luiz said:


> What you call formal, I just call saying the actual word.



"What's that big shark called?"
"Megalodon?"
"Mega-what?"
"Just call it Meg"
"Works for me."


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 15, 2018)

I wanted to see this because it looks like dumb fun but then i saw Ruby Rose was in it


----------



## Fang (Aug 15, 2018)

Gilgamesh said:


> I wanted to see this because it looks like dumb fun but then i saw Ruby Rose was in it



Yeah she's the tomboy hacker/computer engineer/designer.


----------



## Ishmael (Aug 15, 2018)

This movie was good, it brought life back to the shark films imo 10/10 for me, budding romance, comedy but mostly action packed. It was a nice film.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 16, 2018)

Luiz said:


> What you call formal, I just call saying the actual word.


So you don't use contractions and you always call people by their full names?


----------



## dr_shadow (Aug 18, 2018)

Saw it. Jam-packed theater.

My conclusion is that Chinese tastes are around 40 years behind those of the West, so *now *is the time they're ready for their Jaws, their Star Wars, and their Terminator.


----------



## Glued (Aug 18, 2018)

mr_shadow said:


> Saw it. Jam-packed theater.
> 
> My conclusion is that Chinese tastes are around 40 years behind those of the West, so *now *is the time they're ready for their Jaws, their Star Wars, and their Terminator.



Or maybe the Chinese still have imaginations and enjoy Orcs, aliens, sharks, monsters and dinosaurs.


----------



## Fang (Aug 18, 2018)

I am still disappointed we didn't see the birthing scene of the Meg's babies so there would at least be a teaser left open-ended for a sequel.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 18, 2018)

Fang said:


> I am still disappointed we didn't see the birthing scene of the Meg's babies so there would at least be a teaser left open-ended for a sequel.



I'm honestly surprised we didn't get that, considering the franchise frenzy the industry is in...are we sure there wasn't anything post-credits?



Ben Grimm said:


> Or maybe the Chinese still have imaginations and enjoy Orcs, aliens, sharks, monsters and dinosaurs.



From what I hear, Jason Statham is a pretty big draw in China and they seem to love these co-productions more than the west does.


----------



## Glued (Aug 18, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> From what I hear, Jason Statham is a pretty big draw in China and they seem to love these co-productions more than the west does.



That is actually pretty awesome, two cultures working together and having fun while doing it.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 19, 2018)

Just saw it, it was serviceable yet fun at parts. Some of the "shark jump scares" worked and when some of them were in the water the tension was felt.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Should've known that once it began to bleed enough then the other average sharks would smell it and proceed to devour it.


----------



## dr_shadow (Aug 19, 2018)

Got intel saying the Chinese liked that Li Bingbing's character was actually important to the plot and not just a "token chink" like Donnie Yen in Star Wars.


----------



## Fang (Aug 19, 2018)

mr_shadow said:


> Got intel saying the Chinese liked that Li Bingbing's character was actually important to the plot and not just a "token chink" like Donnie Yen in Star Wars.



But I liked her character better when she was Japanese.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 27, 2018)

Who knew this would be such a hit?! Up to $400 mil now and nearly half of that is from China.


----------



## Glued (Aug 27, 2018)

Hasbro

BRING THE STREET SHARKS TO CHINA!!!


----------



## Fang (Aug 27, 2018)

Mider T said:


> Who knew this would be such a hit?! Up to $400 mil now and nearly half of that is from China.



Well like half the main cast is Chinese, not surprising really. Still glad, this means a sequel is more likely to happen then.


----------



## dr_shadow (Aug 27, 2018)

I see that Li Bingbing played Ada Wong in the Resident Evil series too. Didn't notice it was the same actress.

But I do recall some controversy over that they dubbed her voice on RE because they thought her Chinese accent was too heavy.

Some people thought that was racist, given how the character has a Chinese name and can therefore be forgiven for not speaking the Queen's.


----------



## Ishmael (Aug 27, 2018)

Fang said:


> Well like half the main cast is Chinese, not surprising really. Still glad, this means a sequel is more likely to happen then.



You could tell by the way they kept stating multiple sharks getting through the little barrier when it opened. Not only that bit there was already one out from the first scene of the movie.


----------



## Saishin (Aug 31, 2018)

It surpassed at the box office Solo a Star Wars Story


----------



## Fang (Aug 31, 2018)

Steven Alten deserves this so I am happy for him


----------



## Aduro (Aug 31, 2018)

Fang said:


> Well like half the main cast is Chinese, not surprising really. Still glad, this means a sequel is more likely to happen then.


I don't think it really needs a sequel. 
There was a big shark. Jason Statham killed it. There was a bigger shark. Jason Statham killed it. Some boring conversations happened while audiences went to take a piss between shark scenes. There were some obvious Chinese Mary Sues so that Hollywood could suck the collective dicks of their new imperial masters.
Wouldn't really expect much else from the sequel. I mean, have you seen the sequel to the only shark movie that was actually unironically great?

I don't need a sequel where there's a slightly bigger shark when Statham could be freed up for a cooler movie. He shouldn't be sitting in a submarine pushing buttons for half the movie and standing around, doing the most boring action hero cliches I've ever scene in most of the rest with no trace or irony. He's funnier and better at action movies than this lazy cash-grab vanilla-flavoured shit deserves.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fang (Aug 31, 2018)

Aduro said:


> I don't think it really needs a sequel.



Yeah so anyways, the author said he would like to have a sequel done and the movie has splashed heavier and better than expected. Its based off a series of books by said author which have several sequels so, yeah it'll most likely happen with how its doing at the box office, especially internationally.


----------



## Aduro (Aug 31, 2018)

Fang said:


> Yeah so anyways, the author said he would like to have a sequel done and the movie has splashed heavier and better than expected. Its based off a series of books by said author which have several sequels so, yeah it'll most likely happen with how its doing at the box office, especially internationally.


I'm not exactly won over by an author who is feeling happy because a crap movie made from his book is making him a lot of money. I can't really see this movie as a faithful adaptation of an interesting book.


----------



## Fang (Aug 31, 2018)

Aduro said:


> I'm not exactly won over by an author who is feeling happy because a crap movie made from his book is making him a lot of money. I can't really see this movie as a faithful adaptation of an interesting book.



I mean that's fair enough, but Alten had tweeted he was fine with a lot of the changes because as much as he made the first novel almost like a screenplay for how he would've liked to see his story adapted to the silver screen, certain things had to be changed by the production staff and director and he accepted it. I do prefer the books still but I was fine with how cheesy the movie was and by the fact it didn't really take it self seriously.


----------



## Ishmael (Aug 31, 2018)

Saishin said:


> It surpassed at the box office Solo a Star Wars Story



Surprised people even tried that out after the disaster that came before it ..


----------



## Ishmael (Aug 31, 2018)

Not shocked at them making a sequel, for one there's more than one book, this movie has been on and off production for years before this release its no telling what kind of ideas they have. The sharks that got killed aren't the only ones out there, if you paid attention to the film.

Last but not least when films do good in box office, Holly wood is going to come back for more money and try to see how much they can milk a series. Jeepers creepers 3 is a prime example, it did better than expected and now there's more funds being put into four.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 31, 2018)

Ishmael said:


> Jeepers creepers 3 is a prime example, it did better than expected and now there's more funds being put into four.



Really? That surprises me. I heard it sucked and was forced out of theaters because the director is a convicted sex offender and it was released during the middle of the 'me too' movement.


----------



## Ishmael (Aug 31, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> Really? That surprises me. I heard it sucked and was forced out of theaters because the director is a convicted sex offender and it was released during the middle of the 'me too' movement.



A lot of that is true, there was something about him getting let off or something, sucked? I'd give it a 7/10 honestly. What saves it is how they find a way to connect it to 1 and 2, with it being in between both movies basically.

Trust me I was just as shocked when they announced they'd be working a sequel.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 2, 2018)

No masterpiece but I had fun watching Jeepers Creepers 3.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 2, 2018)

You guys need to start watching REAL horror movies. 

Like "Carnosaur 3: Primal Species".


----------



## Ishmael (Sep 2, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> You guys need to start watching REAL horror movies.
> 
> Like "Carnosaur 3: Primal Species".



Give me the run down on it. I love horror so I'm willing to try almost anything, if it's good.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 2, 2018)

Ishmael said:


> Give me the run down on it. I love horror so I'm willing to try almost anything, if it's good.



The Carnosaur movies are so good that they go full circle and almost resemble bad movies...but only because they're so good...

They're dinosaur movies made in the wake of the original "Jurassic Park", so they use old school techniques instead of CGI. They're remembered for being among the only dinosaur flicks to have graphic violence...and they're pretty bizarre. "Jurassic World: Fallen Kingdom" MIGHT'VE been influenced by the book "Carnosaur" was based on.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 11, 2018)

Ishmael said:


> Give me the run down on it. I love horror so I'm willing to try almost anything, if it's good.


you want good horror movies? or crap trash movies that are "LUUL SO BAD IS SOO GUUD" cringeworthy kind of flicks?

MartialCringe loves shitty movies so that's his speciality, why do you think he loved the last jedi?

Anyways, do you folks think we will be getting them meg sequels about other prehistoric monsters?


----------



## Fang (Sep 11, 2018)

The sequels to the book series have a shit ton of ancient aquatic dinosaurs in it, so probably.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 11, 2018)

Suigetsu said:


> you want good horror movies? or crap trash movies that are "LUUL SO BAD IS SOO GUUD" cringeworthy kind of flicks?
> 
> MartialCringe loves shitty movies so that's his speciality, why do you think he loved the last jedi?
> 
> Anyways, do you folks think we will be getting them meg sequels about other prehistoric monsters?



You need to move on buddy. I am already debating other people.


----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 12, 2018)

Fang said:


> The sequels to the book series have a shit ton of ancient aquatic dinosaurs in it, so probably.


aquatic reptiles ;P

what about other monster fish like the dunkleosteus and the leedsychthus.


MartialHorror said:


> You need to move on buddy. I am already debating other people.


And who the fuck is talking to you laddie? Just using ya as reference.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 12, 2018)

Suigetsu said:


> aquatic reptiles ;P
> 
> what about other monster fish like the dunkleosteus and the leedsychthus.
> 
> And who the fuck is talking to you laddie? Just using ya as reference.



Suuuure, as if referencing me as MartialCringe, mocking my tastes and STILL bringing up TLJ was meant to be anything but bait. But your chum has grown stale. Keep chucking it in the water though, if it makes you feel important.


----------



## Saishin (Sep 17, 2018)

Ishmael said:


> Surprised people even tried that out after the disaster that came before it ..


What did you say?  

Damn $500M !!!! 

*Box Office: 'The Nun' Plunges 73%, But 'The Meg' Swims Past $500M Global*


----------



## Marvel (Sep 17, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> No masterpiece but I had fun watching Jeepers Creepers 3.


The Cgi,acting and kills were terrible. And that's coming from a JC fan


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 17, 2018)

Gifted said:


> The Cgi,acting and kills were terrible. And that's coming from a JC fan


CGI and acting is for the most part the same as it always been..and I liked the kills.


----------



## Ishmael (Sep 17, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> CGI and acting is for the most part the same as it always been..and I liked the kills.



Yep. It was good enough to earn money for a follow up so hey..


----------



## Marvel (Sep 17, 2018)

Ishmael said:


> Yep. It was good enough to earn money for a follow up so hey..


That was because of the people who enjoyed the previous films and have been waiting a decade


----------



## Marvel (Sep 17, 2018)

It was horrible...the kills were obviously low budget. Cgi crows and cgi spears,and the wings were garbage.Story didn't make sense either.

The Black Guy finds out how to defeat The Creeper but still bum rushes him with a mini gun ad still takes the L.

Also the kids reaction to seeing the creeper was laughable


----------



## Ishmael (Sep 17, 2018)

Gifted said:


> That was because of the people who enjoyed the previous films and have been waiting a decade



Point is I expect better from the 4th film due to them having a larger budget now, the third film was a beta basically and it got good reviews. We're waiting for  the full thing now.


----------



## Ishmael (Sep 17, 2018)

Imo only thing fucked that movie was them trying to decode the creeper, which would take from the appeal he has.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 17, 2018)

Saishin said:


> What did you say?
> 
> Damn $500M !!!!
> 
> *Box Office: 'The Nun' Plunges 73%, But 'The Meg' Swims Past $500M Global*



Glad to hear the film took in 500 M globally so when's WB going to say when the home media release date for this is going to be.   Also hoping to hear there will be a variation of store exclusives for this a well when it goes on retail.


----------



## Marvel (Sep 17, 2018)

Ishmael said:


> Imo only thing fucked that movie was them trying to decode the creeper, which would take from the appeal he has.



The original script for JC3 is is getting adapted into JC4.

So i already know his orgins lol.


----------



## The World (Sep 18, 2018)

Every Chinese actor brought this movie down for me to a 0/10

without them 4/10 because of how utterly moronic everyone still was and that it was pretty easy to kill a big ass shark in this modern age.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 20, 2018)

Gifted said:


> The original script for JC3 is is getting adapted into JC4.
> 
> So i already know his orgins lol.


VM that shit, I ain't waiting another 10 years to find out


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 20, 2018)

The World said:


> Every Chinese actor brought this movie down for me to a 0/10
> 
> without them 4/10 because of how utterly moronic everyone still was and that it was pretty easy to kill a big ass shark in this modern age.


They already knew this thing was attracted to lights (realistically it suppose to be blind because no sunlight can hit the trench thus it would only surface and hunt at night), they could have easily sent something unmanned and killed it.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 25, 2019)

Mouten said:


> what happens in the book ?



I just finished reading the book and while it's... certainly not a piece of classical literature, I do think it was pretty entertaining. Here are the major differences

-- The prologue is much smaller in scale, but the impact is more or less the same, as no one believes Jonah about the meg and he's discredited. The difference is that in the book, Jonah becomes a controversial marine biologist specializing in megs, whereas in the movie he just... parties.

-- Jonah is still married to his wife, who is a reporter and A LOT less sympathetic, being a bitchy character who intends on throwing Jonah under the bus while having an affair with one of his friends. She's eventually killed. He is not drawn back into the picture because of her.

-- The meg becomes public news in the book after it surfaces, so everyone knows about it, whereas its existence is suppressed in the movie.

-- The biggest set pieces of the book are removed... presumably due to budgetary reasons. The prologue has the meg taking on a f@cking T-Rex. A nuclear submarine is tasked with hunting the shark (it fails). Jonah and company do eventually capture the shark, which everyone who can afford a yacht, boat, etc. decides to show up to witness. This leads to catastrophe when it escapes. The climax has Jonah in a mini-sub being swallowed by the shark and killing it from the inside, whereas he simply wounds it in the film enough for other sharks to show up and devour the meg.

-- The wife's lover, the disgraced submarine commander and the doctor (whose brother is killed; he's also less sympathetic in the book than he is in the movie) team up to kill the shark when the heroes capture it, accidentally freeing it in the process. They're all killed, except maybe the doctor. I think the last time we see him, he's still alive.

-- The Chinese characters in the movie are actually Japanese. The heroine has a brother, who is killed when the Meg surfaces.

-- Most of the movie characters are new, or have different roles. Like I said, the wife is different. The Japanese guy who runs everything actually survives the book, whereas I believe his Chinese counterpart in the movie perishes. Jonah's love interest doesn't have a daughter. I think she's a lot younger in the book too.

There are a lot more differences, but really... the movie just shares the concept and a few names, for better or worse. No one will accuse the romance in the film of being compelling, but it makes a lot less sense in the book, where they hook up off-screen (or off-page?) in the middle of the story, break up off-screen/page in the middle of the story and get back together in time for the climax. It's pretty bizarre writing, as a fair amount of time is spent building up the sexual tension.

The supporting cast in the film have more distinct personalities, but I actually kind of respect how the book makes its asshole characters more nuanced. The wife actually does have a few admirable moments, the submarine commander would've probably killed the shark if he wasn't concerned with human lives and while the Doctor continues to be a dick, it's also made clear he's struggling with his own guilt. The wife's lover is ultimately the closest to a real human villain, although it's obvious that he's going crazy. He initially seems like a nice -- albeit weak willed -- guy, but once the wife dies, he does some really shitty stuff. 

The Beach scene in the movie never happens, but there are some really bad-ass moments in the book that I wish made it into the film. The book actually describes people being swallowed hole, sometimes from their perspective and it's pretty terrifying. I enjoyed reading the book more than I did watching the movie. Be careful of which edition you get though. Apparently the version I read was updated, correcting some of the mistakes. But it also adds this prologue that never leads anywhere, outside of setting up one of the sequels.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 25, 2019)

Mouten said:


> what happens in the book ?




The first Meg book. Short synopsis, Jonas first work with the Navy on a top secret mission to see if the meglodons still exist, encounters one, barely escapes but that incident causes some of his crew to be killed and him labeled as crazy because the Navy refuse to believe his story.  This causes him become obsessed with proving the sharks doe exist and get divorced from his wife due to it and the fact she was having an affair with a billionaire friend.  Years later after the event, a marine biologist friend ask for his help to retrieve a remote controlled sub lost in the trench.  Jonas agrees and along with the biologist son goes to retrieve it.  Son is killed by a male meg but the shark is killed itself when it gets stuck on the steel cables the son's sub was on.  A female meg then appears and starts eating the dead male but ends up coming along for the trip when it uses the dead meg's blood to rise from the trench accumulating to the warmer temperature.  Female meg goes attacking through out the book and is found out to be pregnant.  Jonas ex turns out to be a reporter and tries to film the meg giving birth but is eaten in the process.  Jonas and his marine biologist friend end up tranqing and capturing the meg but the ex's billionaire lover attacks the tranqued creature causing it to wake up and rampaging in it's captive area.  Lot's of people are killed until Jonas drives a mini sub down the meg's throat, crawls down into the creature, cuts his way with a fossilized meg tooth to the creature's heart, then cuts the heart out killing the female meg.  One of the female's pups is capture and this is what most of the Meg series sequels are based on.


----------

